# Ndole Bay Pics Please



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Anybody out there have pics of their Ndoles? Care to share?

Thanks in advance,

pete


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

This is not my photo nor my fish sadly but its about as good as Ndole get I think.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ight=ndole


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks 24 - great thread.

That settles it, I'm going Ndole. Once my tank is set up and stable, the order will be placed.

pete


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey 24:

Got any tips on the Ndoles? What's their aggression level like? And how do you pronounce "Ndole" anyway. I always pronounce it "Nodel" in my head, but I doubt that's correct  Is it more like "nnndole", if you know what I mean?

Dam Tropheus. Not only do you need to learn how to pronounce latin, you also need to enunciate some African dialect just to name some fish. :wink:

pete


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
I keep a tank of ndoles and they are still close to my favourite our of my 5 colonies.

There are a few pics in this search below.
http://tropheusfanatics.invisionzon...ch_in=posts&result_type=topics&highlite=ndole

I was told by the person I bought my colony off that the pronunciation is nah-dole (said quickly). They are no more aggressive than any other moorii in my experience. More aggressive than duboisi, but better than the sp. blacks.

Good luck with them. They will colour up for you a lot better with good weekly water changes. They are a lot like rainbows - they won't colour up very well if you neglect their water.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I find em a bit faster (more buisy) than Sp Red I have peviously had, very keen to fight but no long harrissing chases and less real damage to each other.
Bit more like a moorii/rainbow Tropheus than most Reds. (but without the long drawn out fights I used to get with Kasanga moorii).
But mine are still babies (first generation from wild I am told) about 2 inch now. I only have 9 in a 64"x15"x18".
Chance for some wild ones to boost the group I hope soon.

I think its an African word Ndole. I just say nuh-dole (short nuh sound) not sure if its right though. :-?


----------

